# How do you exercise?



## bookworm (Apr 29, 2006)

I know that exercising is supposed to improve mental health and that it's one of the best things you can do to feel better. When I go out for a walk I get so anxious though...I can't relax and I don't stay out for very long. I need to find a place where I can go that's abandoned. Anyway, just wondering...how do peopl with SA exercise?


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, I have an elliptical machine at home, and I have pilates DVDs. If you can afford to invest in an elliptical or a treadmill, do it. If not, maybe buy some tapes or DVDs of whatever kind of exercise you like (aerobics, kickboxing, yoga, pilates, whatever).


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

When I am out walking I have some anxiety but as long as I keep moving I feel okay. I think walking with my dog helps me because when I have walked without him I feel exposed.


----------



## Romantics (Jun 29, 2006)

Typing keeps my fingers slim and an attractive shade of green.

*sigh*


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

I buy my own weighs and exercise eqipment. I just workout at home, I'm not at the point to go out to a gym yet. 

If you don't have the money, try saving for a footsteper or something. You don't need a big exercise machine, just something small and cheap. Amazon.com has alot of great things for good prices. Push-up bars, smalls weighs, ab crunches are all great for begininers. Those are what I'm using at the moment.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I take walks, but I hate hate doing it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run five miles four times a week.
Tonight, I got hollered at by three different cars. I had no idea what they were saying because I had headphones on. They failed me shortly after, though - too much sweat in the earpiece? :stu.
Anyway, the last time it happened, I was crossing a street and was near a police station :lol.

Really, unless you're in a truly dangerous neighborhood, I'd say try and go for a walk. Or, you can just step outside on a sunny day. You have as much right to exercise as everyone else! :yes


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually have walks but hate going alone yet at the moment I use the treadmill. I have light weights and a stationery cycle too.


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

I have a machine at home & some weights & DVDs...But working out causes major anxiety for me since sweating mimics a panic attack & can sometimes trigger a full blown one. it sucks.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I exercise. 

The key, for me, is to avoid the peak hours. For example I take a brisk walk every day at lunch. I begin my walk at 11am, a full hour before the noon lunch rush. I also go to the gym during non-peak hours.

I do NOT like taking a walk at noon, and I do NOT like going to the gym during the peak hours... but engaging in these activities during non-peak hours is fine.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I exercise on a treadmill. I walk 1 to 2 hours a day and it certainly makes me feel good. And it makes me less guilty about my eating habits opcorn


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

i exercise in my home.

U don't need equipment, just do a bunch of one-arm push ups :banana


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Romantics said:


> Typing keeps my fingers slim and an attractive shade of green.


 :lol

I have a ton of DVD's, but haven't exercised in quite awhile. I wish I could get back into it. Doing it at my house is the best because I can act however I want and sweat like crazy. Walking out in public makes me very self-conscious.

Love your Bruce picture LoneWolf...


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

I work out at home...either exercise biking or just random aerobics...my own routine...while listening to music, watching music DVDs, or watching TV...


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I go to the gym. I dont like running in public. At least at the gym i wont be singled out. I do weights and cardio, but i think cardio is better for relieving stress/feeling better. Running is one of the more efficient ways to exercise as long as your joints can handle it.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Running is one of the more efficient ways to exercise as long as your joints can handle it.


Yeah, unfortunately, thats one of my problems.


----------



## Jaygr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been running for a little over a year now. I started out having never really done running before. I use this plan, called the Couch to 5k Running Program: http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml.

I highly recommend it.:yes It really eases you into it and it starts out very simple. It only takes 9 weeks. You can do it on the treadmill too, which is what I do as I haven't worked up the nerves yet to run outsite.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I used to run every day now got lazy and dont have time because of work, but I do plenty of running there, I still end up going for jogs 2-3 times a week and horseback ride once a week.


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Recently I lost 10 lbs by eating better (not snacking, eating desserts all the time) and lifting weights, doing crunches, sit-ups & stretches inside my house and walking & biking with my bestfriend outside.

Right now I am getting ready for a bike ride in town with her. It's not that bad because there are bicycle lanes in my town. I just get worried when I have to avoid traffic, cross the street with the bike and when I'm in the actual village with tons of people.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I work out in my garage with free weights.
I have some decent equipment.
- 2 barbells (1 olympic)
- 2 dumbells
- over 100kg weightplates
- bench
- some more stuff


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't work out. I wish I could, but I can't without effing with my social anxiety and making it worse.

I can't exercise in my room because I have no room to work out. I do own an exercise bike, but as it turns out, it vibrates my entire floor (and we live in an upstairs apartment), so I can't use it.

I can't go to a gym or even for a walk because I have severe body image issues.

Like I said, I wish I could work out, but I'm pretty much trapped. Not only physically, but mentally, too. I'm pretty pathetic.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't work out. I don't have any equipment, and can't go to a gym due to social anxiety. Can't really afford a gym membership either, anyway.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I don't work out. I don't have any equipment, and can't go to a gym due to social anxiety. Can't really afford a gym membership either, anyway.


You don't need equipment or a gym or money to work out. You've got legs, you've got arms, and a mind to make them move --- all that's required.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I cycle for 10 minutes on an exercise bike I have in my shed. Quite handy.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I don't and never really have. I should start though...
...I did have a membership at an all female gym for a bit, but it felt really awkward working out in front of people._


----------



## LucyStone (Jun 26, 2006)

Yoga tapes are wonderful things. You can work out at home alone, at your own pace, and the exercises help with flexibility and back pain.


----------



## Gregarrio (Jun 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say what a great night I had tonight and I think it's specifically because I did a bunch of exercises earlier in the day. I just did bodyweight stuff (pushups, squats, pullups, lunges, v-ups, lots of stretching and a nice paced mile and a half run). I was surprised at how much energy I suddenly had and how clearheaded I became. Conversation suddenly became lighthearted and easy, it's weird. Then I started getting tired and kind of lost the high, but it showed me how beneficial this stuff can be!!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

> Yoga tapes are wonderful things. You can work out at home alone, at your own pace, and the exercises help with flexibility and back pain.


Pfft. Yoga's for people who can't do _real_ exercise :b

Remember: if sweat isn't dripping from you, you didn't just exercise.


----------



## bobc2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Exercising*

I lift weigths every other day & on the off days use one of them exercise wheels thing that you use on the floor.


----------



## ubershy (Nov 11, 2005)

korey said:


> I don't work out. I wish I could, but I can't without effing with my social anxiety and making it worse.
> 
> I can't exercise in my room because I have no room to work out. I do own an exercise bike, but as it turns out, it vibrates my entire floor (and we live in an upstairs apartment), so I can't use it.
> 
> ...


If you live in a safe enough neighborhood, then I recommend walking at dusk.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I take walks, bike (indoors) using music and a fan to keep me going. I try to bike for 30-35 minutes at least 5 days a week, i tend to take a day or two off to rest because it's tough.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I had a gym membership which was rather expensive. It just expired and I have no intention of renewing it. I live in a small town by a medium-sized city and it was just too far away. I loved the ellipitical gliders and treadmills that they had at the gym and I will miss those. I have found that people arent really looking at you in the gym (at least the one that I go to) they are kind of wrapped up in what they are doing. So I have no issue with being at the gym, just the $42 a month I had to fork out and the distance.

I am going to buy a treadmill for my house soon but cannot really afford to do so right now. I will be taking walks and trying to get into some weight lifting. I also recorded a few Denise Austin programs on my DVR and thought I would give those a shot.

I admire those who run. I like the idea of running but I hate the actual running part.  I do much better with brisk walking than running.


----------



## _Futile_ (Jun 12, 2006)

Mountain biking has got to be the most fun way to exercise.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ballet classes or sometimes yoga.


----------



## zn89 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am currently living with my dad for the summer in Colorado, so I do pilates and yoga because I dont know anyone. When the school year starts and I am back at home, I avoid the gym and just ride my bike and jog around the neighborhoods.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I walk briskly outdoors, I love being outdoors, but I really really hate it when cars drive by because I feel judged by my neighbours. I just started and I do feel better today. I've been walking alot this week due to trying to cope with depression.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

korey. working out will help your SA. I also had severe body issues, and now that I'm in shape my SA is much more manageable.

if you can't join a gym, or have equipment at your place, do some bodyweight exercises. if you are underweight like I was it will strengthen your core and give you a base to work off of. some basic pushups, pullups, and situps can do wonders.

get to it man. the only thing stopping you is yourself.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

n vb


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

During school, I use the treadmill. Right now, I'm doing Turbo Jam. I think I'm getting sick of it. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

If anyone wants to see real benefits from excercise, I'd recommend jogging long distances.. This releases more endorphines than any other type of exercise in my opinion. I've always felt extremely calm up to an hour or two afterwards.. Once, I was suppose to meet up with a friend to go eat and see a movie, so instead of drinking a few beers beforehand, I just ran for about 2 miles without stopping. This worked very well for me but it wasn't 100% effective, more like 75% but the rest was all my own positive thinking.


----------



## glowforyou (Sep 3, 2006)

I do cardio at home, it's just easier that way. You can watch tv and not worry about the weather. lol. Although I did hear that running outside is much better for you.


----------

